# Is my H. swammerdami Scorpion female fully grown? (pic)



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here she is next to a penny, The guy I bought her from at BTS this year told me shes not fully grown yet but shes so big anyway so I dunno if he was just saying to convince me lol But i'll ask you guys who I can trust :2thumb: also if she is mature, then how do you go about breeding this species is it difficult?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

He was right, it will grow a lot more (2X or 3X that size)

-J


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Probably more than 2/3 times actually (didn't see the penny!)

and breeding them is as easy as introducing a male to your female.(adults).
It it very easy.

-J


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

no way :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: and i thought it was the biggest it could get haha Omg its gonna be a monster :flrt::flrt: do you maybe have a pik of a fully grown one next to a penny or anyone for that matter lol I cant actually imagine it to get bigger lol plus google isnt really the best for telling the sizes lol thanks for the reply :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

zelda91 said:


> no way :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: and i thought it was the biggest it could get haha Omg its gonna be a monster :flrt::flrt: do you maybe have a pik of a fully grown one next to a penny or anyone for that matter lol I cant actually imagine it to get bigger lol plus google isnt really the best for telling the sizes lol thanks for the reply :2thumb:


a fully grown adult will be a real monster- they are the scorp equivalent to goliath birdeaters! from sting to claw tip, they can top 8".


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

It pains me to say it ... butI bet my right nut that's a male you have there.
-P


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

If I didn't know any better I'd say that was a rather dinky adult male (trust me, as an ex importer of them swams come in all shapes and sizes). Could you get a better shot of the telson?


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

oh noo :gasp: are they like Ts where they wont live as long?? or get as big? I thought it didnt really matter with scorps lol is this pik any good?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
thats a nice male you've got there, there unusual in the fact that depite being the biggest scorps the male is 2x the size of the female sometimes , u say u got her from the bts, who sold it to u.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

zelda91 said:


> oh noo :gasp: are they like Ts where they wont live as long?? or get as big? I thought it didnt really matter with scorps lol is this pik any good?
> image


male scorps live longer than male t's- but the females get bigger than the males.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> male scorps live longer than male t's- but the females get bigger than the males.


hiya
my adult male is 2x the size of my female and they mated succesfully a few months ago.


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

oooooh ok so I'll still get a good few years out of him then hopefully :blush: So if it is a male would you say its fully grown now? i hope not cause then at least i'll feel ok knowing it isnt already mature, and god knows how long lol btw im sure I got it from BugzUK


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmmmm, I'm not too convinced thats mature, that telson looks a little light to me? Could somebody with a mature male check their telson to compare - its been a while since I've had swams.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
best shot with my males telson in.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

This is an old pic of my MM H.swam ..... the telson should be a deep rusty red colour.










-P


----------

